# Still can't post via iPad!



## Debian (12 Jul 2010)

Hi.

When will this be fixed?

I can post using the mobile template but it's horrible and doesn't allow me to quote other posts.

My iPad works on every other forum I use and it worked perfectly well on the old CC software; it's becoming irritating as I tend to use the iPad for most "leisure" browsing and I have to fire up the laptop just to use CC now!

Please fix this.


----------



## Debian (12 Jul 2010)

I just replied on the other thread.


----------



## Theseus (12 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> I can post using the mobile template but it's horrible and doesn't allow me to quote other posts.



You can quote other posts from the mobile skin by selecting the post you want to quote. A button appears allowing you to reply. This response was made on an iTouch. You also have the option to change the skin to one of the other ones available.


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I found a support thread about it at IPB today, so thought I'd pass it on:

It seems that there's an issue with how the iPad handles the javascript of the real-time editor, so the trick to making it work is to disable the RTE in your profile.

That's assuming, of course, that an iPad update hasn't _already _fixed the issue.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## BentMikey (11 Nov 2010)

Let's see if that works...

Still, it's the iPad's fault, when this is the only forum software of many to have the problem?


----------



## Shaun (11 Nov 2010)

It may change when v3.2 of the forums are released (there may be a major change to the post editor - from a home-grown one, to an industry standard one with the respective javascript) but until then, yes, it's an iPad issue.

There are lots of non-PC devices that access this forum platform with no issues; the iPad does seem to be alone in it's inability to use the RTE editor (as far as I'm aware).

Hopefully IPS will address the issue and resolve it in the not too distant future.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

